# Night fishing on Colonial parkway



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you night fish from the bank near those parking areas on the colonial parkway near yorktown... my guess would be no but I'm not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I don't usually night fish there along there. I feel like I've read posts before where folks have. But my main advice would be to bring your bug spray. The no-seeums are terrible when there's no wind.

Jake Ace


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

Good timing on the question, i'm headed down there after work tommorow . I just assumed that night fishing would be OK. Good call on the bug spray.

Steve


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

Dup post


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

yes you can i have fished there after dark last year no problems


----------

